# Craziest story of the week



## jimdoc (Jun 3, 2012)

This has got to be one of the weirdest stories I have seen in a while;

This quadcopter is made from a taxidermied cat;

http://io9.com/5915156/this-quadcopter-is-made-from-a-taxidermied-cat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-S4DZ_aWNuU

Chasing cows with a flying dead cat, yup the craziest thing I have seen all week.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 4, 2012)

After seeing that video I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. I mostly laughed. Thanks for the video. Can't wait to show my girlfriend. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ericrm (Jun 4, 2012)

that video makes me very sad.
i love my animal more than myself ,i *can'T* imagine having fun with my dead cat memory...

edit CAN'T... 

also i dont realy remember writting (make me very sad) if someone has change it ... thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 9, 2012)

We have a dog and three cats and I'd never consider doing something like that either. However I think my cats might like a chance to buzz those birds they watch out the window all day?


----------



## Geo (Jun 9, 2012)

this is a fine example of what you can find on the world wide web. in the culture we live in here in the west, we give human thoughts and emotions to the animals that share our living space and come to care for them as more than pets. some think of them as family. that would be akin to stuffing a sibling and using them as an appliance.

but we must take into account that this wasnt made in America. some cultures doesnt give pets the same reverence that Americans do and things that they think is acceptable would horrify most Americans. personally , im a dog person so im not too offended by the video. i do have two cats, but they more or less just wandered up and my wife started feeding them. they live outside, but the oldest one does get the nerve up to come in and look around ever once in awhile.

i do give props to the guys that put it together. it is a fine piece of technology. as a child, and being a child in the way i thought about things, my friends and i would make fun of macabre things like "sail cats" thats a cat thats been run over on the road so many times you can peel it up and see how far it will sail through the air.


----------



## Irons2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Geo said:


> this is a fine example of what you can find on the world wide web. in the culture we live in here in the west, we give human thoughts and emotions to the animals that share our living space and come to care for them as more than pets. some think of them as family. that would be akin to stuffing a sibling and using them as an appliance.
> 
> but we must take into account that this wasnt made in America. some cultures doesnt give pets the same reverence that Americans do and things that they think is acceptable would horrify most Americans. personally , im a dog person so im not too offended by the video. i do have two cats, but they more or less just wandered up and my wife started feeding them. they live outside, but the oldest one does get the nerve up to come in and look around ever once in awhile.
> 
> i do give props to the guys that put it together. it is a fine piece of technology. as a child, and being a child in the way i thought about things, my friends and i would make fun of macabre things like "sail cats" thats a cat thats been run over on the road so many times you can peel it up and see how far it will sail through the air.



Road Pizza. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a cat and wasn't offended by this video. I looked at it as honoring the cat's memory. Think if it was a rambunctious cat. It's memory would live on.


----------



## AztekShine (Jun 10, 2012)

That's hilarious!... My girlfriend wants a quad chopper ,I don't know about the kitty upgrade tho.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder if he had flight training at Kittyhawk?


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd say this one is crazy;

Search for world’s strangest rat rod ends on Knoxville’s Craigslist

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/search-world-strangest-rat-rod-ends-knoxville-craigslist-152856762.html

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/3091802234.html


----------



## Irons2 (Jun 25, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> I'd say this one is crazy;
> 
> Search for world’s strangest rat rod ends on Knoxville’s Craigslist
> 
> ...



It needs a flame paint job, then it would be perfect. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Jul 2, 2012)

heheehe
I love that car. As a teenager I was always adding pieces to my winter beaters that just should not go together, I had a propeller on a 76 fury, a horizon with only 3 working cylinders it would shake so much the cassette ejects when I stopped and smokes up a whole street when it got hot.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 29, 2012)

British Boy Stumbles Upon Extremely Valuable Whale Vomit

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/animal-house/201208/british-boy-stumbles-upon-extremely-valuable-whale-vomit

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/4642722.stm


----------

